# looking for amateur comps in pa



## pabstman80 (Dec 27, 2015)

I haven't had a lot of luck really finding a listing for anything.  I know there out there.  Any help would be great.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 27, 2015)

here's a few that I found with the KCBS.. the Backyard division is the Amateur division....

http://www.kcbs.us/event/6302/the-ironman

http://www.kcbs.us/event/6294/smoke-in-the-valley-bbq-competition

http://www.kcbs.us/event/6337/que-for-the-troops

http://www.kcbs.us/event/6386/sams-club-national-bbq-tour

http://www.kcbs.us/event/6056/new-holland-summer-fest


Go here and just keep changing the month in the search section..  you'll find others in states close to ya...

http://www.kcbs.us/events/2016/1/0


----------



## pabstman80 (Dec 28, 2015)

Thank you for the info.


----------

